# Blk/Tan 5 yr. old Working male Clarksville, TN



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm fostering an awesome male working line Shepherd. His family lost their home to foreclosure and he's staying with me until he finds his forever home. 

AKC registered, tattooed, micro-chipped, not neutered, mostly Obedience trained towards a title but not shown as of this time. Neg Heartworm test, Neg fecal, current on shots until Feb. next year. I've worked with him some and he's proven to have medium drives, a very sane mind, lot's of confidence and easy to work with. Great house and leash manners. Great on car rides and off leash hiking.

Great with children and people, though typical Shepherd snobbery. Great with puppies, small dogs, big dogs, other intact males, dominant or submissive females, very laid back dog. 

Fully house trained, crate trained, not a digger, chewer, or destructive. Not an escape artist though I bet he would if he was bored. Not an excessive barker, easy to call off.

He does require a firm pack leader to see his best side. He tested me and I won, he also tests company to see if they'll let him jump or if they'll give him food. So I have no doubt he'll test the leadership skills of a new home so you must have experience in handling Shepherds.

He is loyal but not needy. He follows you around and watches you, but won't cry outside if you shut a door. He needs more work on down and stay commands. 

He has only had one home besides this one. Came from a breeder out in California. Sire is an International Champion off a German imported dog. Not much info on his dam's side. 

His adoption fee has yet to be determined. I see potential in him, so you may be able to title him. Or he would be equally as happy neutered and in a pet home without his papers. Since he is 5 years old I'm leaning towards a neuter and a pet home but I won't rule out someone who wants to compete with him. 

I can't say enough good things about his temperament, he's one of the sanest Shepherds I've ever met, solid as a rock. Not the greatest guard dog, he's a love. Not a hassle at all when you have company over. 

I would love to keep him and adopt him myself, but Logan requires a hip replacement so I'm trying to keep costs down, so Bastian is a foster dog. 

His papers, microchip, and vetting is current and transferable to his new home. Nothing is lost or misplaced. Not in a hurry to place him, waiting for a great family who can offer a great home. No shipping, you have to come meet him and work with him. 

Located 1 hour NW of Nashville, TN.

PM me here or email [email protected] if you're interested in meeting Bastian.


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

Update: His previous owner's situation has changed and she is able to take Bastian back now. So he is no longer available.

Good news, she's had him since he was 8 weeks old and really missed him. I'll miss him too, such a good boy!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Reunion! Good for them!


----------

